# Centre hung sash on old council hinges



## waynec (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been asked to replace 2 sash windows but i have never seen this type before. The sashes are centre hung on hinges either side of the sash (council hinges). I have a couple fo questions.

If replacing the windows should i replace with the same ?
Would the hinges be strong enough to take a new sash with a double glazed unit ?

Thx..


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Wayne,
Welcome tothe forum. Do you have some pictures you could post of this window?
Mike Hawkins


----------

